# Dirty Track!!!!! Help!!!!



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am in the middle of constructing a layout with my son in HO. We have a fair bit of new Peco flex track which we are laying but we do have some used track as well which includes a large number of turnouts also Peco. Our problem is some of this used track discolours and dirties up almost on a daily basis. Unlike the new track which does not!!! We live in an area with high humidity during the summer and the layout which is in the garage does get quite warm although not outrageously!!! Could this be my issue or could it simply be this track is beyond its "use by date" so to speak. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks In Advance
Pat


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The used track will have had its electrons "relaxed"---no kidding---the rail is rolled in formers, putting it under tension that is released when the track has electricity run thru it. It is more noticeable in flex track, which is why you want to get into the habit of 1. Flexing it several times back and forth or 2. clipping some track juice to it before you mount it. The manufacturing lubes will also have worn off the used track as well, leaving it more easily susceptible to corrosion.



...and I'll bet you guys thought that you just had a bad day laying track when you noticed your nice straightaway got all wavy overnight on you....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you guys talking about nickel silver track ???


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup!!!!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> The used track will have had its electrons "relaxed"---no kidding---the rail is rolled in formers, putting it under tension that is released when the track has electricity run thru it. It is more noticeable in flex track, which is why you want to get into the habit of 1. Flexing it several times back and forth or 2. clipping some track juice to it before you mount it. The manufacturing lubes will also have worn off the used track as well, leaving it more easily susceptible to corrosion.


I agree. Another potential big problem you have is the humidity. I live in a high humidity region of the country and when I had my woodshop in my garage I was always having to straighten my wood (on a jointer and a thickness planer) before I could use it because the humidity would do such a number on it. I eventually invested in a dehumidifier and this for the most part solved my problem. 

Maybe this is something that you may want to look into. A dehumidifier will set you back a few dollars, but in the long run it will be well worth it, as the humidity not only will affect your track, but your engines and all of your electronic components that go with it as well.

Routerman


----------

